# Dust Masks



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

anybody have a recommendation on some good dust masks? I wear glasses and the ones I use tend to fog them up.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

loudcry184 said:


> anybody have a recommendation on some good dust masks? I wear glasses and the ones I use tend to fog them up.



Your a Drywaller ..... Just buy a plastic bag and get it over with.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

http://www.respiratorsupply.com/3M-7503-Respirator-Large-p/3m-7503.htm


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

D's said:


> http://www.respiratorsupply.com/3M-7503-Respirator-Large-p/3m-7503.htm


Have you used these D? Do the filters clog quickly from all the dust?


----------



## gn87berner (Jan 3, 2016)

Imo dust masks just make you breathe the crap in deeper. Get a respirator that has an exhaust valve if you value your health


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

These have done me for over 13 years so far.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

loudcry184 said:


> Have you used these D? Do the filters clog quickly from all the dust?


Here are my preferred filterers...
http://www.respiratorsupply.com/3M-2291-Advanced-Particulate-Filter-P100-p/3m-2291.htm

They don't clog, you can just tap them out each day, and I change mine once a year.

The exhalation valve will keep the moisture from your breath away from your glasses.


----------

